# Atlas Mason Jars need new home....



## lblackvelvet (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello, I picked up 15 Atlas half gallon fruit jars in a lot of bottles I purchased. I do not collect them or know much about them. I have : ( 9- half gallon H over M square jars)   ( 5- half gallon round strong shoulder jars)  ( 1- half gallon square special mason) There are 12 Zink/ porcelain lids in fair condition.  I can give you more information if you request it. Looking for a fair deal for myself and the buyer, willing to negotiate.  thanks,  Kevin.......


----------



## coreya (Jun 18, 2013)

Sell the lids and recycle or yard sale the atlas's. Lids are worth more than the jars. Just my opinion


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion, I was only trying to get a couple dollars each if someone was collecting them. I will wait to see if anyone wants them first. The glass is wavy in the strong shoulder jars, don't know if that means anything or not. Thanks,  Kevin....


----------



## botlguy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Kevin, I believe coreya's response came out a little harsher than intended, I also detected an edge to it. Thank you for not overreacting.

 The ATLAS SPECIAL MASON is a bit better jar than indicated.  It books in my old (#8) Red Book for $15 - $18. That doesn't mean you'll get that. The STRONG SHOULDER MASON is a dollar jar but the H A jar is a little better. These jars are quite common for the most part and MIGHT be of interest to a beginning collector. Perhaps you will be successful in making a deal, I hope so, as that would make two people happy. Hang in there and see what comes up. Good Luck.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Jim,  I looked on e-bay and seen the "wavy glass jars" for up to 30.00.  I was only trying to help someone in here that collected the fruit jars to add 15 more to their collection for a couple of dollars. I know shipping cost plays a factor due to the weight of the jars. I would sell all 15 jars with 12 lids for 45.00 and the buyer pay shipping cost. Maybe that is not reasonable price to people in here as they are common jars, but I feel with the lids and jars the price is fair.  I will be happy to work with a new collector that wants these jars. Not trying to do the e-bay hassle thing.  Thanks for your input Jim.      Kevin......


----------



## coreya (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry if I came across harsh as that was not my intent and sometimes brevity does not convey the entire thought! I see tons of the jars you show and at least in my area they are utilitarian use at best. Some of the prices shown in the red book are way off from reality and what was hot several years ago Is dead today. As you said shipping would be more than the jars value that's why I suggested yard sale.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 21, 2013)

No offense taken Coreya, I knew the jars were not worth a lot  as I said was trying to help a new collector with some nice clean jars at a cheap price. I stated the price was negotiable and if I can help a new collector add 15 jars to their collection fo a few dollars it makes my day. I also ended up with about 70 acl's from the 70's that  I offered to all my grandchildren that  show interest in bottles. The response was overwhelming. I guess what I'm trying to say is that if a young new collector wants these jars for the shipping cost contact me !   Thanks .  Kevin.....


----------



## FitSandTic (Jun 21, 2013)

Selling those type of jars to collectors does not work very well. I sell mine to women who like to use them as canisters for flour, sugar, and coffee. They like them for that country look in there kitchen. I usually sell all mine at the flea market for five bucks a pop.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello" Atticfinds,"  I am not trying to go thru the hassle of the flea market thing, I do thank you for your advise and maybe a new young person starting out will want them for the shipping cost. If not, I'll box them up and give to the Grandchildren to keep for 50 years or so and then they may be worth a little something.  Thanks,  Kevin.....


----------



## FitSandTic (Jun 21, 2013)

I was basically trying to be nice by telling you that collectors do not look for those types of jars. Redbook value on them is like a dollar I have found that they sell better as decorator pieces than collectibles. It would cost more to ship than they are worth.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 21, 2013)

OK, I see where you were going now, Thanks for the honest opinion , I'll box them up and give them to the Grandchildren.


----------

